# Contest Question



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I would like to submit an entry into the contest but would like to know if I am only allowed to submit photographs. I think it would be cool to submit a drawing of a betta but if that is not allowed I will submit a photo.

I don't have that great of a camera and I'm pretty good at drawing so I would just like to know.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I font see why not! I don't think it matters what kind if picture, since drawing is considered an image/picture.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it is allowed. Otherwise they wouldn't allow: photoshop, change in color, etc. Because it's "altering" the photograph  and so is drawing. You're taking a picture (real or in mind) and altering it, on paper.


----------

